# Colonoscopy and tummy scope at same time?



## birdman (Jan 12, 2015)

Going for my second colonoscopy in a few days / weeks. I also have stomach ulcers or some such. I just wondered if they do procedures from top and bottom at the same time while they have you under anesthetic? Anyone ever hear of that?


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2015)

Yep, I had both done at the same visit a few years ago.  The insurance company was happy because the gastroenterologist only charged 1/2 for the second procedure and there was only one anesthesia charge.  And, I only had to starve myself once.  Win-win.  I think they do one procedure, then followed by the other procedure.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 12, 2015)

Yep,had both a Colonoscopy and an Endoscopy at the same time. I wasn`t completely under-I watched most of it on a monitor. They would increase the anesthetia every so often and I would go completely out. It was all painless. When I say "at the same time",I actually mean one,immediately followed by the other. Not simultaneously....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 13, 2015)

birdman said:


> Going for my second colonoscopy in a few days / weeks. I also have stomach ulcers or some such. I just wondered if they do procedures from top and bottom at the same time while they have you under anesthetic? Anyone ever hear of that?



yes


----------



## birdman (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks folks! It's always good to know what might be doable - I'll ask about it. Thanks again!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 13, 2015)

I had colonoscopy a few years back.  Went to sleep and didn't know a thing.  The preparation the night before is not so nice, but bearable.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it all depends on the insurance company.  My insurance does not cover both procedures on the same day . . . stupid I know.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> I think it all depends on the insurance company.  My insurance does not cover both procedures on the same day . . . stupid I know.



That IS stupid-but about what I would expect from some insurance companies.
Mine were done at Kaiser (HMO) and they are all about saving money, so were done together. I don`t know what the prep would have been just for the Endoscopy alone-maybe not as "extensive"-but I was glad to get it all done in one shot.


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2015)

With the endoscopy, you just have to not eat for 12-24 hours.  Liquids ok up to a few hours before.    The colonoscopy, though, YOWZA.....at least you don't have to drink a whole gallon of that stuff like you used to.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2015)

jujube said:


> The colonoscopy, though, YOWZA.....at least you don't have to drink a whole gallon of that stuff like you used to.



You don`t?!? My SIL just had one last week and it seemed even more extensive a prep than I had 5 years ago. Just that he had to fast for more days first-I didn`t ask him what all he had to drink. I`ll see him Saturday and get the whole story.....


----------



## AprilT (Jan 13, 2015)

As others have said nothing unusual about having both done during the same visit.  I've had the procedures done at the same time on more than one occasion.  The worse part is the prep the day or two before, but the procedure not a problem, I was sedated, knocked out over and done with.


----------



## birdman (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if there is any big benefit to an official diagnosis of stomach ulcers. I can't find many conclusive treatments for stomach ulcers.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2015)

birdman said:


> I wonder if there is any big benefit to an official diagnosis of stomach ulcers. I can't find many conclusive treatments for stomach ulcers.



I thought they just treated them with antibiotics these days. No?


----------

